# SPRING-SUMMER 2022



## thewave1969

Simple, fresh and elegant






						Salvatore Ferragamo SS22 Fashion Show | Salvatore Ferragamo US
					

Explore Salvatore Ferragamo's Spring/Summer 2022 Fashion Show. Discover looks from the show that are inspired by the spectrum of beauty.




					www.ferragamo.com


----------



## dotty8

I like it


----------



## fashionista7

https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/us/en/top-handles-satchels/vara-tot-750956. I am absolutely in love with this bag. Cant figure out how to save a picture from the website.


----------



## Cool Breeze

fashionista7 said:


> https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/us/en/top-handles-satchels/vara-tot-750956. I am absolutely in love with this bag. Cant figure out how to save a picture from the website.


Beautiful print!  I hope you track it down.


----------

